# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] video grundig vs440

## kostas p

Καλησπέρα. υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κανείς το manual απο το συγκεκριμένο video?
Ή μια βοήθεια αν γνωρίζει κάποιος. Δεν μου δουλεύει το counter. σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## νεκταριοος

θα ελεγα  λαστιχακι  ψαξτο προσεκτικα

----------


## Βασιλης apico

Έχει χαλαρώσει, (αν δεν έχει σπάσει)το λάστιχο. Η γνώμη μου είναι να βγει και να μείνει σε καθαρό οινόπνευμα(ή αλκοολούχο διάλυμα αν δεν υπάρχει)για 3,4 ώρες και μετά να μπει .Θα δουλέψει αρκετά πάλι. Τώρα αν είναι σπασμένο το παίρνει δείγμα και έρχεται στο πρώτο κατάστημα ανταλλακτικών ηλεκτρονικών, που μάλλον λίγο δύσκολο να βρεθεί.

----------


## kostas p

Παιδιά μιλάμε για video. Δεν υπάρχει λαστιχάκι.Κάτω από το δεξί reel υπάρχει αισθητήρας κίνησης (opto) που στέλνει σε ένα πόδι του προσέσορα μια τάση που μεταβάλλεται από 1 έως 4 βολτ. Αν η τάση σταματήσει να υπάρχει σε αυτή τη μορφή τότε ο προσέσορας κανει stop στο video αφού παίξει 2 περίπου δευτερόλεπτα

----------


## Βασιλης apico

Συγνώμη μπέρδεψα τα νούμερα . Είναι το πιο καινούργιο μοντέλο. Έχει δίκιο  ο  Κώστας, υπάρχει θέμα αισθητήρα  ο οποίος χρήζει πρώτα καθαρισμού ίσως και ψυχρών κολλήσεων και αν δεν ,τότε αλλαγή από κανένα παλαιό (γιατί μάλλον δε θα  βρει).

----------


## manolo

Service manual υπάρχει για μοντέλο GV440 αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.Υποθέτω ότι δεν θα έχει φοβερές διαφορές με το δικό σου οπότε ίσως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ένα Service Manual 12 σελίδων για το μοντέλο αυτό κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από την ιστοσελίδα : 
https://freeservicemanuals.info/en/servicemanuals/viewmanual/Grundig/VS440/MVS440/VS450/#google_vignette 
επιλέγοντας
*Type A*     VS440      και συμπληρώνοντας τον κωδικό CAPCHA που εμφανίζεται, στο κουτάκι.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## kostas p

το κατάφερα παιδιά. Ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός απο το πουθενα..Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

manolo (03-04-22), mikemtb73 (02-04-22)

----------

